# webspace-Tip wirklich nur nen Tip



## Act of Fate (20. März 2001)

Du wirst wohl keinen kostenlosen PHP-Server finden, der seine Dienstleistung auch gebraten kriegt, hatte dieses Problem mit SUPERTOWN.DE; Datablocks, freedom2surf und vielen mehr, die sind einfach zu oft down und bei einigen bekommste nur PHP-Support und mySQL fällt meist flach, dann mach es so wie ich: 

Die Firma ONE-2-ONE (www.one-2-one.net) bietet das Webpack L zu einem günstigen Preis(14,99 DM/monat): 
----------------------- 
1x ”Name-im-Web”.de* 
100 eMail-Postfächer (POP3) 
100 eMail-Adressen 
unlimited eMail-Weiterleitungen 
50 MB Speicherplatz 
inkl. 10 GB Datentransfer 
jedes weitere MB nur 0,07 DM 
keine Werbung 
keine Vorkasse 
jederzeit kündbar 
Support per eMail und Telefon 
Multi-Domain-Hosting 
Paßwort-Verzeichnisschutz voller FTP-Zugang 
Serverstandort Deutschland 
tägliche Datensicherung 
mehrfache Internetanbindung 
detaillierte Webstatistiken 
Download der Logfiles möglich 
Volle CGI Unterstützung 
PHP 3 Unterstützung 
PHP 4 Unterstützung 
SSI Unterstützung 
mySQL Datenbankfunktion 
WAP Unterstützung 
Unified Messaging Center 
SOFTWARE INKLUSIVE: 
PromoWare®99 

Also, 14,99 Dm im Monat tun einem nicht weh, sollte man sich halt gut überlegen. 

Liebes tutorial.de-Team tut mir leid für diese Werbung/Propaganda, aber es musste sein, ich hoffe ich habe nicht gegen irgendwelche Regeln verletzt!


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (20. März 2001)

*Hab den Thread in dieses Forum verschoben, da ist er richtig*

Danke für den Tip, ein Kumpel von mir ist auch bei One2One und ist sehr zufrieden mit deren Leistungen. Hat auch das von dir angesprochene Tarif-Paket. 

Wer wie wir von <b>tutorials.de</b> aber mehr Domains, mehr Webspace (ultrawichtig), mehr Traffic, Subdomains, SSL braucht, dem empfehle ich das Premium 2.0-Paket 1&1 Puretec, http://www.puretec.de - mit Werbung für 29,-DM bzw. ohne Werbung für 39,-DM pro Monat.


----------



## Klon (20. März 2001)

Hm ja das klingt ganz gut, ich muss mich aber auch Ibi anschliesen, habe jetz schon 10 Domains bei Puretec und werde wohl auf den Profi Tarif updaten auch wenn hier hin und wieder Fehler auftraten mit dem dbserver (woran liegt das eigentlich Ibi, weil ich habe das nu schon noch von ein paar mehr Leuten gehört die höhere Tarife und db's haben)

Danke trozdem für den Tip, ich schau mir die aufjedenfall mal an!

Greets


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (21. März 2001)

@ Klon

also Puretec hatte teils massive Datenbank-Erreichbarkeits-Probleme im Januar, das ist ja auch hier am Infoboard nicht spurlos vorbeigegangen, viele Timeouts und der ganze Schmick 

Aber seit diesem Zeitpunkt ist alles im grünen Bereich, O3|Zer und ich überwachen das Board eigentlich von 10-24 Uhr täglich und keine Spur von irgendwelchen Datenbank-Timeouts etc.

Das liegt daran, dass die ganzen High-Traffic Kunden mit ihren Datenbanken auf seperate Datenbankserver umgezogen wurden und somit die grosse Last von den anderen Servern genommen wurde, wie auch von unserem hier


----------

